# How is tyfon pronounced?



## teaboy

_Tyfon_ is a green leafy vegetable, a cross between a cabbage and a turnip.  I just want to know the correct pronunciation.


----------



## Myllira

Hello!

I've never heard of the word. Are you sure it is spelled correctly?
I looked it up in my dictionary and it wasn't even in there...


----------



## Peterdg

Never heard of it either. Is it a Dutch word?


----------



## teaboy

Peterdg said:


> Never heard of it either. Is it a Dutch word?



I assume it is.  It is also known as Holland greens.  If it were a Dutch word, how would it be pronounced?  Does Dutch have a Y?


----------



## Peterdg

teaboy said:


> I assume it is. It is also known as Holland greens. If it were a Dutch word, how would it be pronounced? Does Dutch have a Y?


Yes, Dutch has a "y" and it is usually pronounced as the Dutch "i" (which corresponds to the English "e") except in combinations with another vowel, in which it depends how it is pronounced.


----------



## teaboy

Peterdg said:


> Yes, Dutch has a "y" and it is usually pronounced as the dutch "i" (which corresponds to the English "e") except in combinations with another vowel, in which it depends how it is pronounced.



So you're saying it would be pronounced "tea-phone"?


----------



## Peterdg

teaboy said:


> So you're saying it would be pronounced "tea-phone"?


Yes, more or less. The ending would be "phon" (short "o", like the "o" in "won" (= past tense of "to win")) though, not "phone"


----------



## teaboy

Got it!  Dank u vel! 

(I don't know if that is the right spelling, but is about the only Dutch I remember from a few days there in 1977...)


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

Just out of curiosity: where did you come across this word?
I have been looking around (also here) and I couldn't find any reference.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Suehil

Tyfon appears to be the English name for it.


----------



## sanne78

Nederlandse naam: "*raapzaad*".
http://www.neerlandstuin.nl/plantenc/raapzaad.html

Ik had er nog nooit van gehoord....


----------



## teaboy

Ah.  I wonder where they came up with the name tyfon...  Raapzaad makes more sense.


----------

